# Erstes AM3 Mini-ITX Mainboard



## s1n88 (9. März 2010)

Der Hersteller Sapphire hat auf der CeBit 2010 das erste AM3 Mini-ITX Mainboard vorgestellt.
Das IPC-AM3DD785G ist mit einem AMD 785G Chipsatz ausgestattet, bietet Platz für zwei DDR3 1333/1066 Speichermodule und besitzt außerdem noch einen PCIe x16 Slot.
Desweiteren besitzt das Board 6x USB 2.0, 4x Serial-ATA II, einen 6-Kanal-Soundchip, Gigabit-Ethernet, VGA und HDMI.

Das Mainboard ist bisher noch nicht im PCGH-Preisvergleich gelistet, ist aber bereits ab ca. 102€ erhältlich.

Quelle: hartware.de

//Edit:
Weitere technische Details:
- Es werden max. 65W Prozessoren unterstützt!
- Der Sata-Controller unterstützt RAID 0,1,10
- max. 8 GB RAM

Produktlink: sapphiretech.com

//Edit2:
Das Board ist nun im PCGH-Preisvergleich gelistet:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/a515353.html


----------



## Mindfuck (9. März 2010)

danke für die news sowas hab ich bis jetzt auf dem markt vermisst...


----------



## silent_freak (9. März 2010)

die Idee ist sehr gut, die optik naja....aber lob für den pci-e slot! overclocking wird auf diesem ding zwar eh keine rolle spielen, aber bin trotzdem mal gespannt auf die ersten reviews!


----------



## Meza100 (9. März 2010)

sieht ja echt gut aus. 6x usb2.0 geht ja voll, wenn man den pc einfach nur als server oder als tv maschine laufen lässt ^^ 4x sata 2.0 reicht auch aus xD 1x laufwerk und dann noch höchstens 3x ne hdd. das ist ja echt was 
wer weiß, vllt. wirds für mich ja selbst interessant. mein alter p4 2,0 ghz rechner kann durch sowas abgelöst werden. achja XD
ddr3 rein, ne mittlere passive graka und tata, man hat ne akzeptable lan maschine oda ? man muss ja ned alles auf hoch spielen XD


----------



## Einer von Vielen (9. März 2010)

So jetzt nur noch eine Mini-ITX Platine mit 890FX Chipsatz und ich bin dabei!


----------



## s1n88 (9. März 2010)

Einer von Vielen schrieb:


> So jetzt nur noch eine Mini-ITX Platine mit 890FX Chipsatz und ich bin dabei!


Vielleicht in einem halben Jahr, so lange hats ja nun mit dem AMD 785G Chipsatz gedauert


----------



## nr-Thunder (9. März 2010)

Einer von Vielen schrieb:


> So jetzt nur noch eine Mini-ITX Platine mit 890FX Chipsatz und ich bin dabei!


Wozu?
Willst du Crossfire auf nem mini ITX Board :/ ?
Alles über dem 785g würde ehrlich gesagt kaum was bringen.


----------



## xTc (9. März 2010)

Echt cooles Board, mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen.

Hatte es selbst schon in den Händen und muss sagen, das Ding rockt.


----------



## Explosiv (9. März 2010)

xTc schrieb:


> Hatte es selbst schon in den Händen und muss sagen, das Ding rockt.



Da wird doch glatt ein xTc-Review fällig, oder  ?

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## AMD64X2-User (9. März 2010)

> Da wird doch glatt ein xTc-Review fällig, oder



Jep genau! Find die Reviews von xtc sehr gut!


----------



## Carvahall (9. März 2010)

Das würde ich sofort für einen neuen Rechner nehmen.
HD5770 rein und AMD Phenom II 955.
Dann noch 4 GB DDR3 Ram und ein geiles Gehäuse und los Gehts.

Funktioniert das???

edit:

Oh max 65 W CPU mhmm.
AMD  Phenom II X4 910e


----------



## Einer von Vielen (9. März 2010)

nr-Thunder schrieb:


> Wozu?
> Willst du Crossfire auf nem mini ITX Board :/ ?
> Alles über dem 785g würde ehrlich gesagt kaum was bringen.


Nein, ich will SATA/USB 3.0! CF wäre witzig und vielleicht zu realisieren, wenn man 2 PCIe 16x Slots direkt nebeneinader platziert, man würde dann halt zwingend Singleslotkühler brauchen.
Aber wer kauft sich so nen kleinen PC und will dann CF??


----------



## jenzy (9. März 2010)

schön endlich ist AMD auch in der Liga der Mini-ITX Mainboards  dazu das neue bald erhältliche Lian Li PC-Q08  das Rockt !!!


----------



## Progs-ID (9. März 2010)

Mindfuck schrieb:


> danke für die news sowas hab ich bis jetzt auf dem markt vermisst...


Dito.


----------



## KOF328 (9. März 2010)

Bis jetzt immer auf intel unterwegs gewesen (nix da fanboy, is halt so ) aber das find ich doch recht interressant, villeicht überzeug ich endlich meine oma doch keinen laptop zu kaufen, sondern nen kleinen PC, das was man an cpu spart steckt man dann ins gehäuse und voila schickes teil


----------



## riedochs (9. März 2010)

Es gibt ja schon länger das hier: J&W Technology Limited



> Specification
> *Processor*​
> 
> Socket AM3/AM2+/AM2 for AMD Phenom™ II */ Athlon™ II / AMD Athlon™ 64 X2 / Sempron™ processors *(*Please note: This board support max. 65W TDP processors**.)*
> ...



Wer keine Grafikkarte in den PCIex16 stecken will ist meiner Meinung nach mit dem Board besser dran. Bietet mehr Features.


----------



## s1n88 (9. März 2010)

riedochs schrieb:


> Es gibt ja schon länger das hier: J&W Technology Limited
> 
> Wer keine Grafikkarte in den PCIex16 stecken will ist meiner Meinung nach mit dem Board besser dran. Bietet mehr Features.


Ja ok, das Board hat auch einen 785G Chipsatz, besitzt aber kein AM3 Sockel!
Es handelt sich dabei um einen AM2 Sockel, da du keine AM2 Prozessoren in einem AM3 Sockel bekommst, aber einen AM3 Prozessor in einen AM2 Sockel!
Daher ist das schon richtig, was ich schrieb


----------



## arcDaniel (10. März 2010)

ich will noch immer mal einen windows home server auf die beine stellen, und als amd-fan ist dieses board genau das richtige, spaetestens fuer weinachten nach meinem umzu, wird dieses projekt realisiert. 
kleinst moeglicher amd (immerhin schneller als jeder atom)
maximal 4gb ram
und mindestens 2x2tb hdd (irgend ein eco model)
allers augelegt damit der server so wenig strom wie noeglich strom braucht.


----------



## FuchsDerBaer (10. März 2010)

Ich vermiss irgendwie nen optischen Ausgang! Ansonsten in der Tat ein Top-Board. Mal abwarten ob es 125W-CPUs nimmt (kann mir gut vorstellen, dass bei 95W Ende ist) und vor allem wie es preistechnisch aussieht.


----------



## -<I am weasel>- (10. März 2010)

This board does not support the 95W/125W TDP Phenom™ II/ Athlon™ II processors.   reicht das als anwort? ^^


----------



## s1n88 (10. März 2010)

FuchsDerBaer schrieb:


> Ich vermiss irgendwie nen optischen Ausgang! Ansonsten in der Tat ein Top-Board. Mal abwarten ob es 125W-CPUs nimmt (kann mir gut vorstellen, dass bei 95W Ende ist) und vor allem wie es preistechnisch aussieht.


Leider nur bis 65W max.


----------



## KILLTHIS (10. März 2010)

Hey, das ist doch mal etwas Gutes.  Es wird Zeit, dass auch AMD-Nutzer mal auf kleine ITX-Systeme setzen können.


----------



## arcDaniel (10. März 2010)

also die 65w stören nicht bei einem ITX-System, da die nur für 2zwecke interessant sind
HTPC oder Home-Server, für bei gild, desto weniger es verbraucht und weniger Hitze es abgibt, desto besser!!

Und ich finde es toll dass es da mal was von AMD gibt, der Sempron 140 ist schneller als jede Atom-CPU (ok die verbrauchen vielleicht ein bisschen weniger) und die IGP des 785G Chipsatz ist auch besser geeignet für HD-Inhalte als das nvidia Ion-system UND zu guter letzt auch noch billiger zu realisieren.

Den Sempron 140, kann man dann noch passiv kühlen 

Ich finde nur kein passendes ITX gehäuse, was 4Festplatten aufnehmen kann, so klein wie möglich ist, und am besten gut gedämmt ist (dazu noch am besten dass kein Netzteil dabei ist und man ein gutes z.b. beQuiet 300W Netzteil verbauen kann)

Ich freue mich schon auf den Winter damit ich mein Projekt dann ralisieren kann.


----------



## MKay (12. März 2010)

Ich glaub, so ein Board werde ich mir holen, denn das ist eine nette Alternative zu großen Gamer Maschinen. Das Board schafft mit der richtigen HW(CPU,GPU,RAM) zu einem guten Gamer/Media PC.
-Locker!
Wedrd ich mir holen


----------



## kenji_91 (13. März 2010)

Einer von Vielen schrieb:


> So jetzt nur noch eine Mini-ITX Platine mit 890FX Chipsatz und ich bin dabei!



Eher ein 890G, denn der FX ist für CF konzipiert aufgrund der 2x 16 Lanes.
Da aber mITX nur ein PCI-E Slot bietet, fälllt auch der Sinn des Chipsatzes weg.


----------



## Einer von Vielen (13. März 2010)

kenji_91 schrieb:


> Eher ein 890G, denn der FX ist für CF konzipiert aufgrund der 2x 16 Lanes.
> Da aber mITX nur ein PCI-E Slot bietet, fälllt auch der Sinn des Chipsatzes weg.


Den gibt's auch?? Wusste ich gar nicht. Dachte immer dass ein 870, 890GX und 890FX rauskommt. Da eine onboard-GPU mit egal ist, habe ich halt 890FX hingeschrieben.
Gerade eben habe ich die Bilder des ASUS Crosshair IV Formula gesehen und ich fände es geil, wen ASUS auch ein Crosshair IV Mini oder so rausbringen würde. Schwarze Platine, rote Slots und für die Verhältnisse großen Kühlkörper! Dazu noch die X-Fi Supreme FX onboard Soundkarte und der durchgestylte Mini-PC wäre perfekt!


----------



## iGreggy (14. März 2010)

Hach freu wie schön. So etwas fehlte hier doch noch. Damit lassen sich endliche kleine Rechner bauen die man für alles nehmen kann. Vor allem im HTPC und Büro Bereich sehe ich da Potenzial. Natürlich nur privat, im Unternehmen sind normale Mainboards wesentlich billiger. Aber wenigstens ist AMD auch vertreten.


----------



## atti11 (14. März 2010)

Ich finde das Board gut.

wobei ich mir für die zukünft auch ein wünschen würde mit bessern Chipsatz usw 

Das ITX Board von DFI für den LGA 1156 finde ich auch gut 
P55 Chip
Läst sich auch tackten (hier im Forum i5 750 @3,6 mit luft nach oben)

Währe super wenn es sowas auch in AM3 form auf den Markt kommen würde


MfG


----------



## Larson (5. April 2010)

Das mit den 65W TPD stimmt nicht ganz. 
Auf der CPU Kompatiblitätsliste sind sehr wohl 95W/125W CPUs aufgelistet. Jedoch steht dabei, dass die Kühlung vom Chipsatz usw. ausreichend sein muss. Bzw. das sich das Board abschaltet falls es zu heiß wird.

Siehe Anhang


----------



## Ich möchte ein ITX PC bas (25. April 2010)

Das ist interessant!
Hat jemand schon eine CPU mit 95W TDP eingebaut? 
Wenn ja, in welchem Case und wie sind die Temperaturen?
Kann man mit diesem Board auch undervolten?

Liebe Grüße


----------

